# Coffee table



## DWalls11 (Nov 1, 2011)

This is my progress on the coffee table I designed for school. This was probably the hardest part of the table so I'm pretty happy with the way it's coming along. The frame is maple with walnut inlay, the joints are chinese three way mitres also known as a parsons joint. The mitres were cut on a sliding fence of an altindorf but you could easily do it with a modified crosscut sled. It takes a little tweaking to get it perfect. After the mitres are cut the pieces were then joined with a festool domino. This is just a dry fit as I have to attach the framework for drawers and the floating top. Glue up is going to be challenging but i think i might end up using epoxy for a longer working time. Excuse the strand tape.


----------



## GWEE (Aug 30, 2009)

Coming out real nice, love the walnut inlay


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow, that's beautiful. The miters look amazing, expecially with the lines of the inlay.


----------



## DWalls11 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## DWalls11 (Nov 1, 2011)

Here is an exploded view of the joint, for assembly all three pieces must come together at the same time.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Yipes.
A bit fancier than my chain saw can pop out.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Very nice! I like the maple and walnut together.


----------



## GWEE (Aug 30, 2009)

dwalls11 said:


> here is an exploded view of the joint, for assembly all three pieces must come together at the same time.


damn that's bad a$$$$


----------



## DWalls11 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks again for the kind words. Today I should be able to get all the drawer parts milled up and dovetailed. The floating top will either be a slip match or two box matches using curly maple wrapped with maple edging with a thin inlay of walnut. The drawers will also have curly maple veneer applied and accented with some custom handles.


----------



## 240sxguy (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice job! Those are some crazy joints. They look mighty strong.


----------



## Fudwrecker (Jan 27, 2011)

very cool - is that even a named joint? i been doing lots of reading to improve my skills and have not yet come across a 3 way, inlayed, dowely, mitered, corner joint.

look forward to more


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That is pretty darned cool. I love the joinery in this one. Great work.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Unique joinery...looks good. Keep posting pictures of the progress.












 







.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

OMG! That is some joint!


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I like the inlay and love the joint. It looks like an underwater mine. How long are you thinking you'll need for open time on your glue?


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Fudwrecker said:


> very cool - is that even a named joint?


I think OP referred to it as a Parson's Joint
Never heard of that before
Thanks......


----------



## DWalls11 (Nov 1, 2011)

ACP said:


> I like the inlay and love the joint. It looks like an underwater mine. How long are you thinking you'll need for open time on your glue?


I could probably use pva to glue it up but I don't want to have it set up before I get everything square. Therefor I'm going to use epoxy because of the longer working time and it being a rigid glue it won't allow for the joint to creep.


----------



## DWalls11 (Nov 1, 2011)

tcleve4911 said:


> I think OP referred to it as a Parson's Joint
> Never heard of that before
> Thanks......


That's right. There are a few ways to do this joint, handcut with pegs and machined with splines/domino. I choose to do it the machined way because it is way faster and the festool domino has deadly precision for alignment. So precise I had to sand the dominos down to allow for a little wiggle room. I came across the domino method by googling it so I won't take credit for the idea. There is an article in issue #151 of American woodworker which displays the hand cut method and a method using a router, mitre saw and jig. Thanks for the comments and more questions


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Wow !!!*

Cool joinery there. :thumbsup:


----------



## DWalls11 (Nov 1, 2011)

So I still have a bit of work before I get the drawers finish but here is a preview of the veneer for the top. I ended up changing my mind and went with a reverse diamond match with curly maple. I will take a better picture in the afternoon.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice project, great inlay and the joinery.

How do you like your Festool Domino? My hollow chisel mortiser is probably the most hated machine in my shop. Only thing that keeps it there is traditional joinery.

I can see a domino somewhere in my near future.


----------



## DWalls11 (Nov 1, 2011)

WillemJM said:


> Nice project, great inlay and the joinery.
> 
> How do you like your Festool Domino? My hollow chisel mortiser is probably the most hated machine in my shop. Only thing that keeps it there is traditional joinery.
> 
> I can see a domino somewhere in my near future.


Thanks. I don't personally own one but if I had an extra $1000 around I would definitely invest in one. It is very versatile, easy to set up and stupidly precise. Go for it you won't regret it.


----------



## DWalls11 (Nov 1, 2011)

So I finished the veneer last night and pressed it up this morning. This picture is the underside of it before going in the hot press.


----------



## DWalls11 (Nov 1, 2011)

I had a pretty productive day today. I cut my veneered substrate to size, got the edging with inlay ready to glue upfor the morning, clamped the dividers for the drawers in and routed the track for the sliding dovetail for the drawers. The drawers are kinda at a stand still until I figure out where the bottom will be grooved in. Tomorrow I'm hoping to get the drawer parts grooved and cut down to size, trim for the top glued/cut/attached along with mounting system to make it appear to be floating above the frame. Then all I should have left is the drawers, false fronts, handles and a lot of clean up and sanding. Then she's ready for some oil and lacquer.


----------



## GWEE (Aug 30, 2009)

Great job


----------



## Michael A. (Dec 9, 2011)

nice woodworking skills Mr. Walls, are you going to soften those corners? the reason I am asking is that you said it was a coffee table? or am I mistaken, and if you have small children those corners could be lethal! But all in all nice craftmanship!


----------



## DWalls11 (Nov 1, 2011)

Michael A. said:


> nice woodworking skills Mr. Walls, are you going to soften those corners? the reason I am asking is that you said it was a coffee table? or am I mistaken, and if you have small children those corners could be lethal! But all in all nice craftmanship!


Yes I will be putting an 1/8" radius on the legs, apron and the top. It should be a nice look I think, more than that would reveal to much end grain. My brother and his wife who is recently pregnant will receive this as a Christmas gift.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm loving this build thread. Awesome looks and way cool joinery.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow. I'm put in awe everytime I see one of your pieces! My I ask how old you are? and how long you've been at woodworking? I cannot wait to see the finished piece!

Levi


----------



## DWalls11 (Nov 1, 2011)

hands made for wood said:


> Wow. I'm put in awe everytime I see one of your pieces! My I ask how old you are? and how long you've been at woodworking? I cannot wait to see the finished piece!
> 
> Levi


Levi,

Thanks for the kind words. I'm 23, have been doing cabinetmaking for 5 years come the new year and I'm currently in my 3rd year of college. As far as woodworking I started in junior high and loved it. Wood shop was my highest mark until I graduated high school, cant say I'm much of a writer or history buff haha. Although I did like math and science.


----------



## MikeS (Dec 31, 2009)

I really like the leg joinery. Hope to give that joinery a try one day.


----------



## DWalls11 (Nov 1, 2011)

I was fortunate that my instructor allowed us to come in for a few hours today. I didn't get as much done as I had hoped but still happy with my progress. I milled up all my pieces for mounting the top which I clamped up yesterday. I assembled them and attached them to the frame. Cut the groove in my drawers, I still have to chisel them on the fronts and back because I had to do a stop dado. On Monday I will cut the bottoms to fit and clamp them up. I attached a photo of how all the mitres were cut.


----------



## DWalls11 (Nov 1, 2011)

Almost finished.... Just a few coats of lacquer to spray tomorrow. I ended up having to remake some pieces for my drawers which set me back a day. I put one coat of clear natural tung oil on today.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Wow!!!! Now that's custom woodworking at its finest. Great joinery,inlays your attention to detail is spot on. Good job


----------



## DWalls11 (Nov 1, 2011)

Dominick said:


> Wow!!!! Now that's custom woodworking at its finest. Great joinery,inlays your attention to detail is spot on. Good job


Thanks Dominick, 
I can't wait to put the final coat on it. I almost don't want to give it to my brother for Christmas... But I guess I can always build another one.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Does your brother know you built this table for him? If not then get him something else hahahahaha hehehehehe. 
Ba humba.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Awesome work.


----------



## Fudwrecker (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow - this thing just keeps getting better
Your brother and family going to get a heirloom for sure - and his grandkid - and their grandkids.......


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Wow !!!*

Amazing !!!!
Great job !!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Man, what awesome joinery on the corners. And what a beautiful table. That's some really top notch work there.


----------



## DWalls11 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for the comments everyone. I'm really proud of this piece and I can honestly say its the nicest table I have designed and built yet. I learnt a lot on this project and my skills are only excelling. The mark I received on this was 93% and my personal best so far but next year my goal is to beat that.


----------



## Michael A. (Dec 9, 2011)

Eccellent craftsmanship Mr. Walls, take a bow you deserve it!!!


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

DWalls11 said:


> Thanks for the comments everyone. I'm really proud of this piece and I can honestly say its the nicest table I have designed and built yet. I learnt a lot on this project and my skills are only excelling. The mark I received on this was 93% and my personal best so far but next year my goal is to beat that.



What the hell? That beautiful table seems like it should be more than 93% to me. What on earth did they mark you down on?
--Matt


----------



## DWalls11 (Nov 1, 2011)

haugerm said:


> What the hell? That beautiful table seems like it should be more than 93% to me. What on earth did they mark you down on?
> --Matt


I lost marks for not reflecting changes I made during construction on my blueprint and a few sanding errors.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I was about to ask how this could have possibly scored that 'low' and just how incredible must a piece be to score a high A. But you took a beating on technicalities, which is a real shame. If you were judged only on the final product itself I'd be upset if you got anything less than a near-perfect score. As is, I'm disappointed. I mean, that table is incredible. It deserves a higher grade.


----------



## DWalls11 (Nov 1, 2011)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> I was about to ask how this could have possibly scored that 'low' and just how incredible must a piece be to score a high A. But you took a beating on technicalities, which is a real shame. If you were judged only on the final product itself I'd be upset if you got anything less than a near-perfect score. As is, I'm disappointed. I mean, that table is incredible. It deserves a higher grade.


Thanks I appreciate it. It really just motivates me to work harder and improve my skills so I can get a higher mark. I like a challenge and this piece was a real good one for me because I had never done most of the key features of this table. I look forward to designing more furniture and figuring out the best and most efficient way to build.


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

Very nice table, you should be proud as I'm sure the future recipient will be. As to the score, it sounds like you were more focused on the end product that following all the little trechnicalities of the assignment. I'm not bashing you for this, but if that is the case I can understand your instructor's reasoning. 

Regardless, it's a million times better than anything I can come up with and I am thankful you shared it with us


----------



## grottolord (Dec 29, 2011)

This guy is "Hard Core"
Very challenging aspects of all steps,,, Great Job, be proud of your work,,, its easy to see you are,,,,
I want to have your workshop!!!!!!!!!!!!
Mike


----------



## DWalls11 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys. I too wish to have a workshop like that haha. Sadly it will be while before I build anything as nice as this. I hope build one for myself using walnut as the primary wood and maple accents. I have to finish renovating my house before I build furniture. I will be able to take more pictures and explain things more as I won't be under a timeline.


----------

